# Ol Man Climbers stable?



## Slewfoot (Jul 13, 2010)

I was about to order a new Ol Man Climber (basic model) and I read that a few people said that they had found them to slip compared to other stands.  Has anyone found that to be the case here?

I have used Amacker Deer Thiefs (alot) for past 25 years and they dont slip but they punch so many holes in a pine tree there is no wonder.

Any Advice about the Ol Man's???

thanks!!


----------



## DC-08 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had an ol'man vision for years. A piece of bark may break on the tree occasionally, making the stand slightly move(only on trees with thick bark such as chestnut oaks)  but when you lock the stand to the tree with the attached straps you can not push the stand down the tree.

DC


----------



## TSMITH (Jul 13, 2010)

1 have 2 and have never had any problems,love them


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 13, 2010)

They are all I use.


----------



## Tlen (Jul 13, 2010)

I   have five old man stands and just  bought one of the new light  weight  ones, used them for over ten years  I am very pleased withall of them.


----------



## Slewfoot (Jul 13, 2010)

*Ol man*

thanks for the replies...I have my answer.


----------



## deadend (Jul 14, 2010)

Never had a problem in 15 years with one.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jul 14, 2010)

only complaint I have is they kinda sqeeze you on a small tree


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have one of the grand old mans and of the few times I've used it I really like it.

Scott!


----------



## golffreak (Jul 15, 2010)

I think that sling seat is one of the most uncomfortable out there. And, yes, I have had them slip.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 15, 2010)

you couldn't pay me to hunt out of one of those, at least the older models.  i never did feel safe.  junk, junk, junk.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll never hunt out of anything else. Been using them for about 15 years now, never felt unsafe, never had any issues that I can recall. I have owned a number of stands/ brands prior to old man...... Ol' Man stands fit the bill for me.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 19, 2010)

Tlen said:


> I   have five old man stands and just  bought one of the new light  weight  ones, used them for over ten years  I am very pleased withall of them.



How is the new one? I heard some bad comments like the cable is routed differently now but I have not seen one.

I have an old MultiVision and I love it. Never slips, mesh seat is very comfortable but man is it heavy!


----------



## JohnK (Jul 19, 2010)

THREEJAYS said:


> only complaint I have is they kinda sqeeze you on a small tree



I have the vision model's and face the tree usually.
easy on and off, never slipped but make sure you put the pin in the cable and not next to the cable.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jul 26, 2010)

get on the internet and see how many have been recalled. and you can put the pin next to the cable, and it will hold for at least 20'.  thats how high i was when the cable loop pulled past the pin. then i hit the ground, crushed shoulder. shattered hip 4 broken  ribs. get a stand that can only be set up one way. check out other stands before you buy the ol man.


----------



## Quailbird (Aug 9, 2010)

Slipped about 6 feet down a tree once and I never got back in one again.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the two that I have,  actually just got two replacement seats for them.


----------



## jonesey (Aug 20, 2010)

I have 3 of them , one multi vision ,one grand multi vision and one grand multi pro aluminum , love them all ...Pay the extra money for the aluminum model and if you are a bigger guy , get the grand for sure ...


----------



## florida boy (Aug 27, 2010)

The closes I have ever come to falling out of a tree...... JUNK . Summit all the way for me !


----------

